# Back injury - very concerned



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am SO sorry you are having this problem. Personally, I wouldn't wait to get her to a specialist. Tears, ruptured discs, etc can take a LONG time to heal with lots of crate rest and certainly no stairs. I would want to get a definitive diagnosis and then be vigilant in treatment. Depending on what you find, you may want to consider a supportive harness to help her. I'll try to find the sites of several you can look at. Please keep us posted as to how she is doing and what you find. AND, welcome to the forum.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear your baby is hurting!

I would definitely go to a borad certified orthopedic vet... and good for you for starting to take the weight off. That's super important. She should be on the "lean" side with any kind of orthopedic injury.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is the harness we got for our springer who had a ruptured disc....
http://www.ruffwear.com/Web-Master-Harness?sc=2&category=1131

This one is even more supportive and Beaushel has it for her senior, Beau
http://www.helpemup.com/flashmovie.html


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would get her to a specialist as soon as possible, since the meds dont seem to be working. Hopefully it will be something that crate rest will take care of. Give her a big hug. 
That harness that Penny&MaggiesMom talked about is a life saver for me and Beau. He has leg weakness due to his seizures and meds and has alot of trouble getting up.


----------



## pilot116 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thankyou so much for your input. I have a referral to a specialist here in town, who is supposedly very very good. We have been very vigilant with her for the past week and she seems a smidge better, but this has been going on way too long and we need to get her well.

I am definately going to look into the support device posted above! 

Thank you again for your input. I hate to over-react but I also know my baby is definately not healing the way she should have.

Thanks again
Kim

I will keep you posted


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

How scary! Give her lots of hugs and kisses for us, and keep us updated on what the specialist says!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Kim, please don't use any supportive harness until you get a diagnosis. If she's got a disc problem (for instance), the harness could pull in the wrong direction, placing her in extreme pain and doing further damage. Let the ortho vet find the trouble, then you'll know what equipment you'll need, if any. I hope the specialist can help your pup!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Please ask the vet to do a full thyroid panel on her, too. Muscle aches, weakness and lameness can all be signs of hypothyroidism.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Kim, I'm sorry your fur baby is going through this. I've had 5 back surgeries and am very anal about Duke's back.

Do you have someone in canine acupuncture local? It certainly couldn't hurt and might help - at least to relieve some of the pain until you know. If it's a knee -favoring the knee could get the back out of kilter as well. 

Good luck to you and yes, please let us know when you do.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Gosh I'm sorry  hope she is on the mend real soon


----------

